
CBS Acquires Wallstrip, the financial videoblog - byrneseyeview
http://howardlindzon.com/?p=2043
======
byrneseyeview
You can tell this was started by financial types (Ehrenberg is a former
derivatives trader; Lindzon runs a hedge fund) because they spent $600K when
all they really needed was an iSight and a Macbook.

